# whats your main speedcube?



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm,i was wondering what cube is commonly used,
I use a type D as my main speedcube and it's awesome.
If you choose other,post the name of your cube,

omg,i forgot to put type D,sorry,:fp

ok guys,lets just call the type other as a type D.
If your not using any of the above cubes,post the name here.and vote for other


----------



## elcarc (Sep 24, 2009)

cube for you diy

is this supposed to a poll?


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

yes,but if your cube is not up there on the poll u can post here,or whatever


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 24, 2009)

i use rubik's DIY, white.

it's very perfect, except stupid center caps that keep falling witch i had to glue them, i should like jam them with a paper or somthing, but it's still the best


----------



## Vifs (Sep 24, 2009)

I use a C4y DIY. Once I get some cash I want to buy some other cubes and try out a few others.


----------



## Kian (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, mine is not even on the list. I use an old type D. It's uncommon for speedsolving now but I still love mine.


----------



## Radu (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow..you put the B in the list and not the D?


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Haha, mine is not even on the list. I use an old type D. It's uncommon for speedsolving now but I still love mine.



nice,i use an old type D with old type A core.:fp for forgetting to put my mainspeedcube in the poll


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2009)

I use a hybrid as my main cube. Old Type A cubies on a C4U core, centres screws and springs. It's lovely. Used to use type C cubies but A cubies work loads better.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

Is this a 'which cube is the best' thread in disguise or what?


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> Is this a 'which cube is the best' thread in disguise or what?



nope,i dislike being common,i like being unique,and i already found a thread on the best cube.I just wanted to see which cube is commonly used,

so type c now,nice..


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 24, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I use a hybrid as my main cube. Old Type A cubies on a C4U core, centres screws and springs. It's lovely. Used to use type C cubies but A cubies work loads better.




Same as me. I think I told you what I used in Swindon; is that where you got the idea from?


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 24, 2009)

Edison with dian shengs springs


----------



## Muesli (Sep 24, 2009)

Storebought. It's a bit loose so it locks up loads. :/


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 'which cube is the best' thread in disguise or what?
> ...



So I'm wondering why you expect to find a difference in between which cube people think is best and the cube they use, you'd be quite dumb if you think C is best but use a type D....


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Exactely! 
Your question will prbably end in the same result, as the question about "the best cube", because one would be quiet stupid not using his favorite cube


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



I dont need to use the best,im satisfied with my D.


----------



## Mastronix (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure of it but then right now my main would be Old Type A.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Mastronix said:


> Not sure of it but then right now my main would be Old Type A.



Welcome,friend.Enjoy.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > stevethecuber said:
> ...



You make no sense, all 3x3 cubes cost approximately the same amount of money


----------



## tlm1992 (Sep 24, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> Edison with dian shengs springs



Add core and screws, and there you have mine


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



I get better times with a D other than all other cubes,


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...


Meffert's is the best megaminx, yet I still use a MF8, why?
Because Meffert's doesn't make them in white.


Spoiler



Smit'rolled!


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > stevethecuber said:
> ...



exactly,personal preference.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 24, 2009)

Meffert's megaminx are back to sell now, and they are the best


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Meffert's megaminx are back to sell now, and they are the best



nice.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > stevethecuber said:
> ...



So if you are fastest with D then you must think D is the best speedcube, otherwise you are contradicting yourself


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



im not thinking its the best,For me there's no 'best cube',its all personal preference to me.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 24, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > stevethecuber said:
> ...



+10


----------



## Mastronix (Sep 24, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...




+10 xD


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

You are right, a best cube always IS personal preference, otherwise the question what is the best cube would be a stupid question. If it was not personal preference everyone would like the same cube, use the same cube and the discussion would be pointless to start with...
That's why the answer to the question 'what is the best cube' will be the same as 'what cube do you use' unless you don't have the ability to get the cube that the person thinks is best (money, paypal account, whatever), or if you are deliberately handicapping yourself.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I request a ban on all "best cube" or "what cube do you use" threads?
This is tiresome... Erik's right. It's the same question and it's been asked sooooo many times.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

^^yes.


----------



## shelley (Sep 24, 2009)

stevethecuber, the common convention is to use spaces after all your punctuation. Like this. Sorry, it was just really bugging me.

On topic: I use a storebought cube. DIYs are overrated.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> stevethecuber, the common convention is to use spaces after all your punctuation. Like this. Sorry, it was just really bugging me.
> 
> On topic: I use a storebought cube. DIYs are overrated.



sorry about that, Are storeboughts the cubes u use in your BLD videos.?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> On topic: I use a storebought cube. DIYs are overrated.


Haha, I've heard another person say it!
I've tried several DIYs. On the order of 10. A nicely broken in storebought just...works. No messing around, no pops.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 24, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Can I request a ban on all "best cube" or "what cube do you use" threads?
> This is tiresome... Erik's right. It's the same question and it's been asked sooooo many times.



If you ban them, you'll have no reason to say 'use the search function' the next time people make a thread like this since the threads don't exist anymore, which gives them all the more reason to create more similar threads.

On-topic: There're many versions of type A so I voted 'other', assuming that type A means the old type A in the poll


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2009)

It was half-joking. I don't see why they couldn't be locked with a message to please use the search function. There are already dozens of threads with this topic. Do a search for 'best speedcube' if you don't believe me. If someone takes the time to use the search function they will have no problem finding an appropriate thread to read.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> It was half-joking. I don't see why they couldn't be locked with a message to please use the search function. There are already dozens of threads with this topic. Do a search for 'best speedcube' if you don't believe me. If someone takes the time to use the search function they will have no problem finding an appropriate thread to read.



im not looking for the best.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2009)

You still puzzle me, why would you voluntarily want an inferior cube? ^^

On topic: I switched to a type C DIY now  I like it and it doesn't cost that much work as the combi cube out of the Rubiks.com DIY core and B cubies. Besides, the type of rubiks.com DIY core is an old type. The ones of this year or last year don't function that well with the B type cubies.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

im not looking to buy the cube which gets the most votes above. just looking for statistics.


----------



## gylve (Sep 24, 2009)

I use regular Edison!


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 24, 2009)

Type A III


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sudoku diy


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sudoku diy



seriously?i have one and the screws easily get loose.


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 24, 2009)

I cant decide, wheater I should use my Edison or my Type C. I voted for Type C, because I use it quiet often...


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

I am an old type a person, it pops sometimes, but with perfect tensions, it does wonders


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 24, 2009)

Old type A. (I really need more cubes...)


----------



## skarian (Sep 24, 2009)

i use Black Edison 3x3 IT ROCKS!!


----------



## wing92 (Sep 24, 2009)

i have type A cubies on a c4u core


----------



## Tannorn (Sep 25, 2009)

i also use a storebought, but i got lucky to get a good one. its about 6 months old now, crazy loose and works very well for OH


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 25, 2009)

I use my broken-in storebought for the times that I can tolerate lock-ups (it locks up ALOT, but it's SOOOO QUIET AND SMOOTH)

I use a Type A Black or White when I do my long speedsolving sessions.

I use my White Edison when I do short sessions.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got my C4Y diy on Tues or yesterday. I don't remember. (I can't remember very far back. ) I'm waiting for my Cubesmith tiles to come and then I will actually use it more. Right now I just keep doing a lot of T-perms. Its fun. It's soooooooo much better than my storebought which was my only 3x3 except for a really old one that I got a long time ago.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 25, 2009)

1. Why isn't storebought on the list?
2. I use a Type C.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is on the list. Its part of "other".


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

Black Edison. (it's my only 3x3 though) add Edison to the list.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive just started experimenting with my cfy diy, and just like the type c, i think this cube is better with the springs upside down


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 25, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> It is on the list. Its part of "other".



I think it should have its own category.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 25, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > It was half-joking. I don't see why they couldn't be locked with a message to please use the search function. There are already dozens of threads with this topic. Do a search for 'best speedcube' if you don't believe me. If someone takes the time to use the search function they will have no problem finding an appropriate thread to read.
> ...



We've already established that the best is your favorite. So you ARE looking for the best.


----------

